# My Planted Nano Tanks and 15,000 Gallon Koi Pond (I'm open to any feedback)



## geealexg

*Making Magic in Glass Boxes*










*Summary*
5 Month Update on two Fluval Spec V Low-Tech Nano tanks. They are fully planted, nano fish community tanks. I use the stock 7500k LED fluval lights that came with the kit, but all the plants haven been doing great so far because of additional daylight from the windows and the occasional dosing of Seachem Flourish and Excel. Algae issues have been minimal with the addition of Caridinia multidentata. Both tanks are also way overstocked with fish and shrimp species, but the water quality and fish health has been excellent so far with the use of Seachem Matrix, Seachem Stability, Seachem Purigen, and 25% water changes once a week. I also recently got another new Fluval Spec V tank that is now currently cycling so I'll post that once it is ready. I am hoping to stock that tank with a bunch of male Endler Livebearers with one male Fancy Guppy. If you have any further questions, feel free to let me know and I'll be glad to help. Cheers!
_
*Leftside Fluval Spec V Tank*
*- Hardscape/Substrate: *Ohko Stone, Japanese Vinewood, Tropica Aquarium Soil Powder
*- Fish Species: *3x Clown Killifish, 1x Myanmar Black Tiger Dario, 3x Glowlight Danio, 4x Emerald Dwarf Danio, 8x Celestial Pearl Danio

*Rightside Fluval Spec V Tank*
*- Hardscape/Substrate: *Yamaya Stone, Malaysian Driftwood, Tropica Aquarium Soil Powder
*- Fish Species:* 4x Cardinal Tetra, 4x Green Neon Tetra, 5x Pygmy Cory, 2x Axelrodi Rasbora, 1x Silver Otocinclus, 1x Lampeye Panchax_

*Full View Tank Shot (Cell Phone Quality)*









*Macro Shots of some of the fauna in the tanks (Cell Phone Quality)*
Glowlight Danio (Danio choprai)









Green Neon Tetra (Paracheirodon simulans)









Clown Killifish (Epiplatys annulatus)









Pygmy Cory (Corydoras pygmaeus)









Myanmar Black Tiger Dario (Dario sp. 'Myanmar')









Celestial Pearl Danio (Danio margaritatus)






















































CURRENT NANO TANK ALGAE & MOSSES:
Christmas Moss (Vesicularia montagnei) 
Flame Moss (Taxiphyllum sp. 'Flame') 
Marimo Ball (Aegagropila linnaei) 
Java Moss (Taxiphyllum barbieri) 
Phoenix Moss (Fissidens fontanus) 
Weeping Moss (Vesicularia ferriei) 
Subwassertang (Lomariopsis cf. lineata)

CURRENT NANO TANK FISH:
Betta - Platinum Gold Butterfly (Betta splendens) 
Black Tiger Dario (Dario hysginon sp. 'Myanmar') 
Boraras sp. 'Chili' (Boraras brigittae) 
Boraras sp. 'Phoenix' (Boraras merah) 
Boraras sp. 'Sparrow' (Boraras urophthalmoides)
Boraras sp. 'Three Spot' (Boraras maculatus)
Boraras sp. 'Red Micros' ( Boraras naevus)
Celestial Pearl Danio (Danio margaritatus)
Clown Killifish (Epiplatys annulatus)
Ember Tetra (Hyphessobrycon amandae)
Emerald Dwarf Danio (Celestichthys erythromicron)
Glowlight Danio (Danio choprae)
Pygmy Cory (Corydoras pygmaeus)
Norman's Lampeye Killifish (Aplocheilichthys kingii) 
Silver Otocinclus (Otocinclus vestitus)
Sparkling Gourami (Trichopsis pumila)

IM CURRENTLY LOOKING FOR GLOW RING DANIO (Brachydanio tinwini)

CURRENT NANO TANK INVERTEBRATES:
Amano Shrimp (Caridina multidentata)
Crystal Red Bee Shrimp (Caridina cf. cantonensis var. 'Crystal Red')
Crystal Black Bee Shrimp (Caridina cf. cantonensis var. 'Crystal Black')
Golden Crystal Bee Shrimp (Caridina cf. cantonensis var. 'Golden Crystal')
Roundworm Cultures (Panagrellus redivivus)

IM CURRENTLY LOOKING FOR PAINTED FIRE RED Shrimp (Neocaridina species)

CURRENT NANO TANK PLANTS:
Amazon Frogbit (Limnobium laevigatum)
Anubia (Anubis barter var. Nana) 
Bamboo Grass (Blyxa japonica)
Dwarf Hairgrass (Eleocharis accularis sp. 'Mini') 
Dwarf Water Lettuce (Pistia stratiotes) 
Four Leaf Dwarf Clover (Marsilea crenata)
Green Rotala (Rotala sp. 'Green') 
Hairgrass (Eleocharis parvula) 
Hygrophila sp. (Hygrophilia araguaia) 
Cryptocoryne species (Cryptocoryne wendtii var. 'Tropica')
Pygmy Chain Sword (Echinodorus tenellus sp. 'Green')
Magenta Water Hedge (Alternanthera reineckii var. 'Mini')
Ludwigia sp. (Ludwigia ovalis)
Ludwigia sp. (Ludwidgia palustris) 
Ludwigia sp. (Ludwidgia repens 'Rubin') 
Micro Sword (Lilaeopsis brasiliensis) 
Narrow leaf Java Fern (Microsorum pteropus var. 'Narrow leaf') 
Pennywort (Hydrocotyle tripartita sp. 'Japan')
Red Flame Sword (Echinodorus sp. 'Red Flame') 
Rotala Species (Rotala indica)
Red Tiger Lotus (Nymphaea lotus) 
Salvinia (Salvinia natans) 
Staurogyne (Staurogyne repens) 
Water Sprite (Ceratopteris thalictroides) 
Windelov Java Fern (Microsorum pteropus var. 'Windelov')

CURRENT NANO TANK MATERIALS AND DECOR:
Rock - West Coast Black Granite 
Rock - ADA Japanese Manten Stone 
Rock - ADA Ohko 'Dragon' Stone
Rock - ADA Riccia Slate 
Substrate - River Gravel
Substrate - CaribSea Eco-Complete
Substrate - Tropica Aquarium Soil Powder 
Wood - ADA Japanese Vinewood
Wood - Malaysian Driftwood
Wood - Manzanita Branch 
Wood - Rosewood Twigs

*"The Backyard Dump" - My Family's 15,000 Gallon, 9 ft deep Concrete Pond (Started in July 2002)*









CURRENT POND INVERTEBRATES:
Crayfish (Unknown crayfish species from supermarket)

CURRENT POND PLANTS:
Arrow Arum (Peltandra virginica)
Blue Flag Water Iris (Iris versicolor) 
Hornwort (Ceratophyllum submersum)
Kingcup (Caltha palustris)
White Water Lily (Nymphaea alba)
Yellow Flag Water Iris (Iris pseudacorus)

CURRENT POND FISH:
Catfish - Black Bullhead (Ameiurus melas) - Wild caught from Vancouver's Trout Lake, Non-native, BC species
Catfish - Brown Bullhead (Ameiurus nebulosus) - Wild caught from Richmond's sloughs, Non-native BC species
Black Crappie (Pomoxis nigromaculatus) - Wild caught from Burnaby's Deer Lake, Non-native BC species
Carp - Butterfly Koi (Cyprinus carpio haematopterus var. 'Butterfly')
Carp - Common (Cyprinus carpio) - Wild caught from Vancouver's Trout Lake, Non-native BC species
Carp - Japanese Koi (Cyprinus carpio haematopterus)
Goldfish - Comet (Carassius auratus var. 'Comet')
Goldfish - Common (Carassius auratus var. 'Common')
Goldfish - Shubunkin (Carassius auratus var. 'Shubunkin')
Pumpkinseed Sunfish (Lepomis gibbosus) - Wild caught from Vancouver's Trout Lake, Non-native BC species

CURRENT POND AMPHIBIANS AND REPTILES 
Bullfrog (Lithobates catesbeianus) - Wild caught from Vancouver's Trout Lake
Red-eared Slider Freshwater Turtle (Trachemys scripta elegans) - Wild caught


----------



## geealexg

Newbie Low-tech Jungle Style Planted Nano Tank

























- Will be rescaped in the near future


----------



## geealexg

Newbie Low-tech Iwagumi Style (ADA Manten Stone) Planted Nano Tank









- I need to make small moss trees and attach it to the rock (what is the best moss suitable for this small tank?)
- Current pH: 6.6, cycled tank


----------



## geealexg

Newbie Low-tech Aquascape #1 (Black Granite) Planted Nano Tank

















- I need something for the driftwood (anubias petite, moss, etc.?)
- Current pH: 6.8, cycled tank


----------



## geealexg

Newbie Low-tech Aquascape #2 (Ohko Stone) Planted Nano Tank

















- I need something for the rock hardscape (moss, anubia petite, more twigs etc.?)
- Current pH: 7.2, cycled tank


----------



## geealexg

Other residents of the backyard pond and garden


----------



## jobber

Nice tanks. should include your post here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36405


----------



## geealexg

Thanks Jobber! Nice 75 gallon Biotope!


----------



## geealexg

Do I have to get rid of all the wild non-native species in the backyard pond (caught from Vancouver's Trout Lake)?


----------



## King-eL

Just wondering what happened to the snakhead? Do you still have it by any chance? Would love to buy it off from you.


----------



## poiuy704

you do know it's illegal to transport and keep any live fish from any ponds, lakes, rivers etc! Could get you in a whole heap of trouble if DFO catches you.


----------



## geealexg

The snake head was bought from an Asian supermarket. Back then, people could buy live snake head from T&T Supermarket (before it was declared illegal in the Lower Mainland). My mom probably used it for fish soup once we took it out of the pond.


----------



## geealexg

I know about that policy. However, 10 years ago it wasn't enforced and even supermarkets were selling them live to customers. We exterminated and ate the snake head though.


----------



## geealexg

Thanks for the notice. I realized my dad was only taking non-native species such as Sunfish, Catfish, and Carp from those water bodies. Sometimes, when I go fishing, I also see people putting native species such as live trout in buckets.


----------



## JTang

Those are some beautiful setups you have! And you really know your fish and plants. I only know them by their common names. Haaha! I wish I have a yard like your parent's.... Pond, fish and rabbits. What else can you ask for!?


----------



## bbqwing

Love your Spec nano tank.


----------



## dcee604

This brings back memories! Back when I was a teen, my friends and I would bike down to Trout Lake every weekend and go fishing! Caught many sunfish, bullheads and catfish! And the rare few times, we actually caught trout! Nowadays, I still go to Trout Lake quite often, but only to let the dog run around. I hardly ever see anyone fishing there anymore.


----------



## dcee604

BTW, love all your nano tanks! Can you come scape my Fluval Ebi tank please?? From the other thread, it looks like you're in my neighborhood since you're wearing a Collingwood Community Patrol jacket!


----------



## Sneakerpimp

Well done!


----------



## Hammer

I really like the small planted set ups. The aesthetic of aquarium keeping is really pushing the boundaries in a positive way. thirty- five years ago , my first tank had white and green gravel. You know the crystally type stuff in the bags that came is those fake colours. Just a great example of what can be done in a tank scale. golf claps all around for you!!


----------



## geealexg

New Fluval Spec 5 Gallon Tank - Low-tech work in progress

*"Waves of Green"*


----------



## dcee604

Nice! Was it you who picked up that Fluval Spec V on craigslist for $60??? I had my eye on it... Oh well. Hoping Boxing Day will bring some good prices on a new one now.


----------



## jagermelifter

good stuff bro! sick tanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

